# OK! 1st March 3.30-4pm Essex Meet?



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Who is definately up for it then? 

The Plan is.......

*Meet* in the Strawberry Fields pub, Princes Street Southend for 3.30pm PROMPT on Saturday 1st March It's on the main A127 road into southend....easy peasy to find.....get on the A127 Southend bound and stay driving straight on it till you come up to a huge roundabout where Tescos and The Strawberry Fields pub is.

*Then* all follow on to the Audi dealers for 4pm to have the big handover of my Orion in exchange for my newbie TTC (the dealers is less than a 1/2 a mile drive from the pub) Local Rag will be there.

It will be finished for 5pm, but will "negotiate" some nosh IF you want from either Tescos (back at my place) or go back to the Pub. Let me know your feelings on that. i will see what i can acquire 

I am about 45mins away from your Beckton meet via the A13 so if your doing that one too you are not that far away. Are you still meeting at 7pm in Beckton to then go on to Marble Arch?

I need confirmations of your attendance please poppets so i can get cracking ;D

cheers,

NickyB


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

oh....right....looks like its a table for one then :-/


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi Nicky

With your 'delivery' being not too far from Beckton, and timed for earlier on in the afternoon, combined with the London meet later on, I think this will be an TT driving day not to miss Â 

Provided I'm not moving house ( :'() I'll be there ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

dorrrr......cheers Pauly! i knew i could count on you :-*

Talk about "we the commited" [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i'll be there if i have permision from doris [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Cheers Filly :-* that makes it a threesome ;D

anymore for anymore?

TTotal...you got the huff wiv me baby?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We're hoping to be there but can't commit 100% at the moment. Since you're asking "Who is definately up for it then?", I won't post until I can confirm.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Doh !

 ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

hahahahahahhhahahahaha

hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe

hohohohohohohohho

xx

teeee heeee heeeeheee hoooooooooo


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Me too...but can't confirm just yet!!


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

okey dokey....but hey vlastan....don't keep a girl waiting tooooo long eh


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...I am wondering on what you are referring now!! :

I love making girls wait...this makes them wet with anticipation!! ...and good things come to those that wait!!


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Be careful your girls don't "slip" off your seats then ;D ;D ;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry to break up your X rated conversation ;D - I'll be coming to this meet if its OK. Pending any terrorist attacks and London still be open, we can all convoy though the city. 8)

SBJ


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi Nicky just read your plan . Sounds like it will be a fun day and o my what a social secretary you are becoming these days ;D your diary must very full with coming dates when you get your new car 8).

I would love to come along and meet you and a few others and see the send of your orion and see your dazzeling new tt *pant pant*  so count me in too. A127 is really close to me aswell ;D.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

SUPER....its all "gravy" ;D

so we have definates from:

PaulsTT/Paul
pgtt/Phil
Abi
SBJ
TTotal

and possibles from:

Vlastan
Scotty

will see if i can convince any of the other guys on the London meet to detour over to us so i can get a good 10 of us together.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Hi Nicky just read your plan Â . Â Sounds like it will be a fun day and o my what a social secretary you are becoming these days Â ;D your diary must very full with coming dates when you get your new car Â 8). Â
> 
> I would love to come along and meet you and a few others and see the send of your orion and see your dazzeling new tt *pant pant* Â  so count me in too. Â A127 is really close to me aswell Â ;D.


We don't believe you Abi...you said you were coming last time to my meeting too...but you never did.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

Shut it VLASTAN before I detach your testicles!! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nicky....Abi just scared me...can you tell her off please? I would like to keep both my family's gems in place!! ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

think i might like to do this Nicky as i'm driving down from mids for the london meet but refuse point blank to follow an orion ;D 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nickers, get a shout out again, where are all the original crew who said yes initially ?Check on the original thread, do ya remember ?

John


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh yeah...............

just of to check....

back in a mo!

Ps...Jonah.....it will be my Brand Spanking New TT you'll be following....Dur! :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And very slowly too dont forget ! It aint as fast as the onion , didnt they tell you ? :


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

i have taken a long hard look [smiley=toff.gif]at all the evidence (from the first thread) and if Scotty and Vlastan confirm their attendence...it is the full set!

oh well, no chance of a staggering photograph from the air of ALLLLLLL the TT's in Southend emerging from one dealer :-/ BUT will be happy to see all the friendly faces listed as "coming"

anymore takers?

NickyB


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Nicky
Put me down as a potential.

Norman


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Will Do Norm!

are you Ok for how to get there? if not, IM me and i'll give you more detailed directions.

Looking good!

NickyB 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

Nicky I wont have a tt will I still qualify to come along :-/. I may have a nice little X type instead if it comes through on time hehehehehhe lol ;D


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Nicky

I'll convoy down with Simon (SBJ) and Vlastan from Ipswich, so should be OK 

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You can count Kate and I in on your special day


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ;*giggle*

aw fanks peeps [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

what a day this is gonna beeeeeeeeeeeeee.

The post code for The strawberry Fields Pub is SS2 6GB incase you want to do a Multi-map.

so we have

TTotal
Phil
Vlastan
Scotty
SBJ
Normstrm
PaulSTT
Jonah
......and Abi....of course you are welcome without a TT :-*

definately coming, and anyone else that wakes up and fancy's coming to meet us n have a larf ;D

NickyB


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Ummmhh, looking at the participants (assuming they turn up), this could be an interesting meet.............


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

I suggest we act all nice civil we are all adults. This is Nicky's big day and nothing should spoil her thunder .
This will be me first meet so I expect each and everyone of you to be on your best behaviour ;D and no shouting and arguing or competing ;D ;D ;D...good god now I sound like a school head mistress LOL


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

chip , if its still alright with everyone, particularly my Nursey mate Nicky, I will be there as I am her friend.
But can understand if you think otherwise !

;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

like i said before hopefully be there, maybe i'll bring my baseball bat just incase  [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Das Forum Ã¼bernahm mein Leben. :-[


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Das Forum Ã¼bernahm mein Leben. Â :-[


WTF? someone translate please :-*


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

TTotal
I wasn't implying you wouldn't attend. Just saying it could be an interesting meet if everyone on the list turned up.

I would really love to attend myself, but I wouldn't swap a round of golf for a TT meet.


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

I will be attending on the 1st if thats O.K. with you NickyB? I will stay out from then to the evening meet.

John has gone all german on us, It looks like the forum has taken over John's life. He needs to rescue it back!

Craig


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

chip,
DaÃŸ wo wir so abweichen, warum Sie auf diesem Forum dann ist?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

translation

That where we so deviate, why you are on this forum then?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not too bad !

DaÃŸ wo wir so abweichen, warum Sie auf diesem Forum dann ist?

That where we differ so why are you on this forum then ?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Das Forum Ã¼bernahm mein Leben. Â :-[


The forum took my life


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

R1, you are good ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Vielen Dank John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sein scheinen eine Schande der wir ist, einander auf zu winden, wenn wir wirklich ein Ã¤hnliches Ziel haben sollen, das Eigentumsrecht den wunderbaren TT zu genieÃŸen.


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

genau!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Erm...

Ich habe gedacht, daÃŸ wir waren! Ich denke nur, daÃŸ Sie ein Bit empfindlich sind.

Make sense?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

"I thought that we were! I think only that you are sensitive a bit. "
You have got it now...!

Enough of this foreign talk now, sorry I started that too, phew. Got it all wrong. Bugger. Bye.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Can we have this thread back on subject Â


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

O Paul, por favor vai e pula no lago, Ã© todo o forum de mundo, de qualquer modo que eu vesti realmente cuidado!


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Yep, Back on topic, incase you missed my post between all that German talk, I will be there NickyB and will be going into the London meet straight after.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

me to sammers ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Haven't read anything yet. But yes: I will be there 

NickyB, I can't read 
Can you IM details, please


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi everyone ;D

Mrs Negotiator here :

Thought it would be a good idea to let everyone know.........

THERE HAS TO BE A CHANGE OF PLAN FOR SATURDAY!............Cos i've sorted us out a free buffet lunch at The harvester Pub at The Rayleigh Weir Roundabout [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So! see the following link for the map..
http://www.multimap.co.uk/map/browse.cg ... ch=ss6+7sp

here are a few points!

Come off the A127 Southend bound at Rayleigh Weir 
you HAVE to go UP the slip road (as if you are going into Rayleigh town centre) BUT BUT BUT then go down the slip road (as if going back onto the A127 main road towards Southend) BUT BUT BUT take the exit off the slip road which gets you into the pub car park!)

look at the link, the red circle is the pub itself, the slip road runs directly infront of it. you'd be mad....and driving toooooooo fast if you miss it [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESe don't keep going until you are back on the A127! its a long way till you can turn around!

if we get there for 3pm the fooooood will be waiting, the blokes there were dribbling at the thought of us lot going there (apparently the boss is going shopping for a TT in 2weeks time!)

IM me if you want my mobile number (those of you who i have'nt IM'd already)

I was well chuffed about them coughing up a free lunch though!

Any new names up for this then onto the London Meet then?

TTFN
Nicky


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nicky, you're doing everyone proud - looks like you're a top negotiator. Unfortunately, the wedding Bunny and I are going to is still on ;D so won't be able to sample your delights  I do know the pub you're going to though.

I must wish you the best with your new babe - I'll post nearer the time to check alls well.

Moley


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

*giggles* LOL Nicky your a Class A Top Banana and a great social secretary too ;D I am definately coming along, this is an event not to be missed . Is your car in at the Dealers yet? *I will go and peek if you like* . 
When my sister baught her bimma it was a stand spinning around for a week in the showroom LOL ;D.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

NickyB - Are you getting your new TT on Saturday for sure?

SBJ


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi there folks,

in reply to the car questions......found out today it is on British soil! and he has the consignment slip! yahoooooooooooo

will find out more tomorrow, but the dealer said "keep everything crossed" so will fill you in tomorrow.

Fanx Moley...hope the sun shines for the bride........and me ;D

i'm sure i can pull something out of a hat regardless of where my car is on saturday...after all i'm sure he would'nt have asked the local paper if he knew there was a chance that i would not have the car 

Nicky


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

what time u picking it up sat :-/


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

well...after a slow start this meet seems to have really taken off.........could the free lunch have something to do with it [smiley=cheers.gif]

Sounds like the guyz at the pub will be looking forward to checking out so many TT's. If you play your cards right Vlastan you might pull :-*

Anyways have a good one guyz hope all goes to plan ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I've taken the day off tomorrow to get me car **** and span for this and the London cruise ;D .
anyone travelling down from the north??


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

OuTT Kast why don't you come along too  You can see the sights of Essex  and the TRUE ESSEX tarts 8) LOLOL


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> and the TRUE ESSEX tarts


Now it is really hard refusing an offer like that!! 

but i really do have other plans.

I hope you go to this meet Abi so everyone can see that you and Vlastan are 2 different people. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] ;D

you going to have your [smiley=baby.gif] Jag by then?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, I am travelling down tomorrow lunch time to stay near Southampton.
Wanna join in Jonah ??? :


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

OuTT Kast the jag is on order should have it by either mid March or April if all goes to plan  I can hardly wait ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi guys n gals

just to let you know everything is still ok for tomorrow ;D

i have seen my little beauty tonight, she is alllll ready and waiting for me to collect and drive her off the forecourt tomorrow at 9.30am. I will keep her alllllll lovely for you to all inspect at the Harvester at 3pm.

am really looking forward to seeing you all and having a squeak and a good ole giggle.

just off to sort out the CD's....my sexy boots.....and some tarty lipstix :-* now....wheres my wonderbra.... ???

Nicky


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Nicky

Have I missed a posting somewhere :-/ I thought we were going with you to be present at the wonderful time when you take delivery of your Little Beauty complete with local press.

I'll still be at the Harvester for 15:00

I'm sure all will be fine whatever ends up happening.

Norman


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Me Too  but hey who cares i'm only coming for the Food ;D  b4 the London meet


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

Nicky... Thank you so much for such a lovely afternoon I really enjoyed it and thank you for your kind generosity of the buffet aswell .

Your car is beautiful and you suit it a lot ... Definately good choice girl  I hope it brings you many many years of joy and happiness too and safe driving too ;D

It was lovely meeting some of you also that I got round to saying 'hi' too and may we have many more Essex meets in the not too distant future.

Thanks once again Nicky

Love Abi xx


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Certainly a great event...Many thanks Nicky for arranging it. If only the weather could stay without rain!

Nice to meet some new people too. Paul certainly surprised me when he was playing Zorbas in his car!!


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

zorbas ???

ok who's got the pix ? ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

Vlastan you carry on with ya J Lo sweetie


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

I have some Fabulous poses of Nicky .... I am going to write to the Sun and nominate her for page three LOL  what a star queen drapped over her TT *giggles* ;D


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Nicky

A huge thank you for organising the meet, a superb time was had by all :-* you truly are Mrs Negotiator, top buffet and then to top it all you arranged for the sun to come out whilst we headed off to Southend-on-Sea for a cruise along the seafront. I'm sure you will have many years of enjoyment with your TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I've posted a few pics http://www.norman.pyke.btinternet.co.uk ... index.html

Norman


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Iâ€™d like to echo Normanâ€™s views on the day, and say a BIG THANKYOU to Nicky. Who said thereâ€™s no such thing as a free lunch?! ;D

SBJ


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Yo Nicky!

Nice one, hope you had a good day!

Right then I am off skiing in 1 1/2 hours. Hmmm sleep!

Have Fun!

Craig


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah nice one nicky, thanx for being the hostess with tha mostest


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm so glad we turned up for a great afternoon.

Thanks for the hospitality you organised at the pub and then for taking us all home 

It was nice to share in your obvious joy.

Shame you car's no longer new


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

Oh and also I wanted to thank Vlastan who kindlly chauffeured me safely to the event there and back. Thanks Nick


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

echo everybodys comments. A great day cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]

P.S sorry i had to rush off Doris was waiting for me [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! loooook at my car! Scotty that loooooks horny babe! ;D

A biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig thank you to everyone for making yesterday soooooooooooooooooo special :-* Thank you for giving up your saturday to be with me while i squealed with delight as the onion became history and the TT came home to stay 8)

I am only one day into ownership and already i feel so content, just knowing it is was outside the door waiting for me this morning made me have to get up and check :;D

well......its bluewater tomorrow, Cambridge Tuesday, Coventry on Thursday and Beaconsfield on sunday for the meet......AND i have already done 180 miles in it! hee hee heeee  life on the open road :

Thank you peeps...i will certainly organise something like that again....only next time i won't be changing my car 
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

OMG OMG OMG I have just done something really embaressing ... Nicky I need your email addie I have sent all 8 piccies I took to another Nicky who wasn't you LOL :-[ so if your piccies crop up everywhere it is because I made a muck up of sending them to the wrong person who every [email protected] is  har har har har. Cheers Luvveeeeee


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

My pictures from Saturday....

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sb.jones/T ... thend1.htm

Nicky - you need to change your sig pic 
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sb.jones/T ... NickyB.jpg

SBJ


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Corrr SBJ the piccies look funky you took heaps


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Good to see Scotty back at his spiritual home of Southend...

Hope you enjoy the car Nicky


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NickyB,

Many many congrats ...
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Wish we could have been there - still we watched two people get together as well ;D ... and then we got pissed ;D

Funny, we got to a petrol station just next to the church (I wasn't driving) and what should roll up but a looooovely moro blue TTC. It was headed in the wrong direction to you, otherwise I would have had a chat and all that.

Anyway, I'll look out for you - quite a distintive plate ;D

Cheers.

Moley.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Good to see Scotty back at his spiritual home of Southend...
> 
> Hope you enjoy the car Nicky


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Your car looks lovely Nicky. 8)
I hadn't realised Moro blue was so dark, its looks fabulous.
Will have that colour on my short list for when I change mine from silver.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He was there...did you see him...in every photo lurking, the "Middleaged divorcee re-living his youth in leather jacket and black drainpipes",wish someone would stop him from being such a s** w******, Get a life !! :


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Nice to have met you TTotal and WOW of course


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh, likewise Abi


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nicky,

you will have to do a lot of cleaning going to all those meets :  ;D

Thanks for a great time and the never ending supply of coffee and buns :-* :-*


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

dor! fanx chums :

it was trif wonit!

xx


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nicky babe, seems so funny that we have all seen the likkle house where the Onion sits on the drive.

When are you gonna tell them all that the demo car has gone back to the dealers then ? (Clever idea that , hiding the Onion in the garage all day !)

 Some great pics from Stormin Norman, Spotty Scotty and Simple Simon too ! 8)

What a way to start you off with your Moron Blu Coop !xxxx J


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

I know!

i really have been initiated now Johnny! ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

C'mon gawl getta piccie of it on ya profile for us to all see again and get rid of that antique


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Ab, looks like the Onion is staying , that dealers mad you put 180 miles on his car...what was the rental then Nix ? :


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

well...i have asked....begged....pleaded....and even resorted to promising favours! : but my IT consultant (John) has said it can't possibly be done till tomorrow night!

so sorry peeps! i bet you are as disappointed as i am to have to wait till tomorrow for my new signiture!

i should ask TTotal to do it.....he can change his signiture quicker than i change what i am talking about 

:-* :-*


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> He was there...did you see him...in every photo lurking, the "Middleaged divorcee re-living his youth in leather jacket and black drainpipes",wish someone would stop him from being such a s** w******, Get a life !! :


[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

LOL!

I don't know who you're talking about, John Â 

Nicky, I know that 'onion' was lovely, but we've seen enough of it now Â :

You don't have to change your sig details, you can just add a photo attachment....or 'borrow' one of the pics from the Essex or London meets.



















Pics 'borrowed' from SBJ Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Abi

Come on send me or SBJ the pics and we'll post them for all to see ;D

Norman


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

(Something very funny going on here, re Abi/Vlastan, posts are being deleted see welcome back to Vlastan thread..... Â )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My posts being removed ?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> Abi
> 
> Come on send me or SBJ the pics and we'll post them for all to see Â ;D
> 
> Norman


Good on ya Abi, they are now posted @ http://www.norman.pyke.btinternet.co.uk ... index.html pics 8~15

Norman


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Norm ! Whose the happy chappy in the redster ?

Nice grinny pic !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It looks like the forum is broken again!! 

My name appears as if I posted something...but I haven't.

I can see some more downtime coming again!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> Norm ! Whose the happy chappy in the redster ?
> 
> Nice grinny pic !


That would be me ;D
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nice polished teeth Norman!! ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

;D ;D ;D ;D OOOOOOOO don't the piccies just look great ;D ...... Thanks Norm


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Here sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee is!    [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Thanks Si [smiley=cheers.gif]

by popular demand.....my attachment to the orion is gone! ;D

And thanks Norm for sorting Abi's pictures out, shame i could'nt get the Max Pose one _just_ right....i'll keep practising till i get it :

xx


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I will be your personal photographer if you want Nicky


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Abi

Welcome back - missed u

Rob


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Awwwwwwww *blush* thank you RobberTT it is good to be back infact.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nicky,

You're now famous 8) A friend at work came up to me and said that he'd seen an article in his local paper (Basildon) about someone getting a new TT and did I know anything about it. Soooo, of course I said I knew you and most of the other people at the meet ;D He's going to bring in the cutting tomorrow, but I guess you will have already seen it - how about posting it on here?

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes Moley, you will see all of your mates in the pic too !
Come on Nicky where is the paper cutting then ?? ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is why Scotty kept saying that Abi was the journalist then!! It looks like she was!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

???


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Yes guys,

it was'nt an over sight on my behalf (god forbid!) it was in Friday nights evening echo.

we spent Sunday night on the newspaper website trying to locate it to post to you, but we could'nt see it in there. So i emailed the Editor who replied saying that they don't put "all" articles on the web :-/ huh!

so i am now baffled by technology as to how i can post it?

Moley are you an IT hot-bod? can you scan in your friends cutting? (just a cheeky thought!)

If not i will bring it along sunday for you all to see.

oh yes....a tit-bit for you all though....it was the photo of me with my top up ....oh yes it was 

NickyB


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

was the article on pg 3 then? :


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

well it started on page 3....then went on....and on....and on....till page 7 i think ...thank god it was'nt a picture of my bottom! :-* that could have filled the independant! (but i suppose that would have made it a classy-arse!) :

xx


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Broad sheets or spread sheets ? Same difference with er arse ! :-* :-* :-* Yoo knows I am kiddin ! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL I told Nicky I would be her PA, Social Secretary come Journalist... anyone else want my services *grin* ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley are you an IT hot-bod? can you scan in your friends cutting? (just a cheeky thought!)


I'm not an IT Techie, but I do have a scanner at home. The chap forgot to bring the paper in today, but hopefully he'll remember tomorrow. I'll then scan it but I'll have to e-mail it to you because I don't know how to get it into a post :-[ - hence no sig pic yet - I basically ain't got the time - my MSc, work, TT Forum, etc.

Moley


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, pretty soon we should all be able to admire ourselves  :-X ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its about time I was featured in a TT picture ! ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Arghhhhh, fanx Moley m8. (sorry to be a pain in the proverbial!)

and Johnny....yep! you are in it babe! thats why i can't scan my copy in......its toooo crumpled from where i have had it on my bedroom wall ;D

wait with baited breath folks,

xx


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Moley

If you want to send me a scanned copy I can post it on my homepage with the rest of the tribute to Nicky's special day ;D

Norman


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A day without Nicky is a dull day indeed ! :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Aww that was a lovely thing to say Forumstud about Nicky .

Nicky when are you going to arrange another Social gathering of an Essex meet then?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

forum sTTud,

you're on the front page, page 2. page 3 even , page 4, page 5, page 6 twice!! page 7, page 8, page 10 (what happened to page 9???)

Sorry: not on pages 11 to 16 :-/ :

But only insiders (CA memebers) will know  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Daniela ! Long time no speak !

Guess I do get a mention in CA news (Club Audi News by the way everyone I can get you a copy (signed!) 

But time I was featured on here again as the super sTTud that I am this week anyway ! 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL Super Star STTud heheheheh


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Daniela aswell nice to see you again too


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

STOP PRESS










NickyB Newspaper article
Moley thanks for getting it scanned in Â 

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Who's the old boy on the left with the leather jacket? ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Who's the old boy on the left with the leather jacket? Â ;D


and the drain pipe jeans


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Who actually took these photos?

It is funny that in the main photo the bonnet is open!! ;D


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> Who actually took these photos?


Nice young lady from the local press who you would have met if you'd have turned up on time  ;D



> It is funny that in the main photo the bonnet is open!! ;D


Perhaps she'd heard about the coil packs and thought she'd cover 2 stories 

Norman


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nicky babe can you get the pics for me from the papers ?
Shame they didnt get the Winkle Pickers in either... ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

How come the article doesnt mention that "she went on to break every road going law the same evening" Â  ;D

AFTERNOON DRIVE! Â Afterbleeedinnightrunningthroughspeedcamerastearingupthetowndrive.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nicky you look a real cute chick


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi Abi


> you look a real cute chick


Tee Hee Heeeee....

yes it was a good day! and yep! i do have a few "other" things up my sleeve for another social meet, so watch this space 

xxx


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Nice young lady from the local press who you would have met if you'd have turned up on time Â  Â ;D
> 
> Perhaps she'd heard about the coil packs and thought she'd cover 2 stories Â
> 
> Norman


I was only 10 mins late!! And it was Abi's fault that I was late! 

Did anyone took a photo of this nice lady then? :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

she was pretty tasty actually, but she f*ked me off a bit  :-X


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

And why would that be Phil!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

"Sonny.......go and stand by that car and pretend that its yours !"

Hee hee hee hee ! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Oh dear Phil...if she fecked you up this way...why didn't you propose to feck her back in you TTR then? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> "Sonny.......go and stand by that car and pretend that its yours !"
> 
> Hee hee hee hee ! Â ;D ;D ;D ;D


The cheeky women   .
shut it drain pipe jon [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Back from school so early m'boy ? :


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, poor Philly! :-*

johnny....you are a suttle as a house brick in the face :

:-*


----------

